# bonjourno! rock collecting becomes too much



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2010)

hi ukaps possy!

im now in italy, you just cant keep me away   

just come back from lake maggore! unreal! the 5dmk2 is getting some hammer


----------



## vauxhallmark (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: bonjourno!*

Buongiorno!

(I presume that's what you meant!)

Have a great trip!!

Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: bonjourno!*

thats the one mark!

the joys of wires, cameras, computers and thetinternet.


----------



## vauxhallmark (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: bonjourno!*

YUM!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: bonjourno!*



			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> YUM!!!



sadly i did the british thing and had pizza!   quality stuff though. the drink is for show, of course


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: bonjourno!*

hey Mark, i've just checked the place. Maggiore 

looking good. i love Italy. Have great foods, wine and good time to relax. 
Looking forward what you capture with your Canon gear  

have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: bonjourno!*

BTW if you're there with car or you rent one you can drive down to the Ligurian coast. There are many nice places to visit like Cinque Terre etc.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: bonjourno!*

hey viktor, were off to the coast tomorrow.  

the little town next to the lake is real nice. one street inparticular, is very oldy worldy.

i wish i'd brought my tripod though, for vids  :?


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Aug 2010)

thought i'd send the yougen into the water to get me some nice stones and stuff.   





it became too much for him by the end of the day...dream of rocks, my little one


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Aug 2010)

absolutly fantastic photos mate, you have skills!


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Aug 2010)

Great captures Mark! Hope you had a great time in Italy.


----------



## JamesM (8 Aug 2010)

Awesome pics, Bob! Welcome home too


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2010)

cheers everyone. 

here's a snippit of a firework display we saw. the whole thing was about 30 minutes long and was simply stunning.



like a twonk, i shot it @ 640x480  ...forgot to change the res. it was hand held, on a boat, so that's why it's shaky. I'll try and put the best bits together with music.


----------

